# Supercharged 32 valve V8. Has anyone done it?



## Francesco Baracca (Jul 18, 2005)

Does anyone have any info on supercharging a PT V8?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged 32 valve V8. Has anyone done it? (Francesco Baracca)*

Only one I know of is in germany might try asking here about it. Not a pt but close enough FWIW pes has a supercharger for the newer v8's.
http://forum.group44.de/index....6d948
Pics of the car here
http://www.audifreunde-oberlan...1.php


_Modified by yodasfro at 4:04 PM 8-17-2009_


----------

